
Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond? - lumisota
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1982/02/have-you-ever-tried-to-sell-a-diamond/304575/?single_page=true
======
cardiffspaceman
1982, but in view of news not a bad thing to read. Also there is the article
where they bought the diamond and this follow up in the same magazine:

[https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2006/12/the-
dia...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2006/12/the-diamond-
myth/305491/)

